

In 'Unknown Pleasures,' Peter Hook riffs on Joy Division's fateful tale - gruseom
http://www.latimes.com/features/books/jacketcopy/la-ca-jc-peter-hook-20130127,0,2759487.story

======
jlarocco
As much as I like Joy Division, why is this being upvoted on HN?

